# Dota 2 + League of Legends rubberbanding + lag



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dearest Tech Support Forums,
I just moved into college and I've started to have issues while playing Dota 2 and League of Legends (and King of Fighters, though that seems different).

Ever since moving in, I get faster download speeds and better ping than ever before over wifi (we don't have Ethernet). The issue is only in game (and only since moving in). I've looked at the data usage of Dota, and it seems that there are frequently moments when the game stops receiving data from the server, then picks up a lot of data very quickly. In the game, when this happens, I can more my camera and all of the characters seem to walk in place, but I can't issue any commands (ex, my character turns around after the lag-spike). The games report low/normal pings, and Dota reports 0% packet loss. This problem happens in my dorm, outside and even near/in the library. I think I can still browse the internet during the lag. Speedtest.net shows that my download speeds drop significantly, though it seems to vary from time to time anyway. I've tried playing with no other applications running, but it doesn't change the lag, which definitely seems to be internet-related. I've only had this issue since coming to school.

After emailing the tech team here, they said it might be an issue of my computer trying to switch access points whilst in game, but that sounds kind of ridiculous, since I haven't had any issues except in game. I tried to update my wireless card, but it didn't install correctly, and I had to roll back the update. The tech team recommended getting a wireless adapter, but I wanted to know if you guys agreed with that.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

System specs: MSI GS70 Stealth, Killer Wireless-N 1202 Network Adapter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of the PC?

Does your school have a bandwidth limit on how much you can use per day?

Does this happen at random times or during peak times when many people may be using the internet?


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

MSI GS70 2OD (Stealth)-002US-GG747016G1T0DX8M

I'm pretty sure that we don't have a bandwith limit, since I've never heard of it, and the tech support people didn't say anything about it.

This happens all the time. It even happened during orientation. I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the number of people on the network.

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have any other games to test with?

Sounds like a network issue when a large amount of people are using bandwidth. Since I would assume the games work perfectly at home.

Both Dota 2 and LoL require a stable and clear network to function correctly. However, I will say that your school's network should be able to handle it. Ask around to see if anybody else experiences these issues as well.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

The network here is much better than my house, even when other people are using it (I think). I've talked to a few people, who said that they've seen others playing dota and lol with no problems. I just tried playing Red Orchestra 2, and had the same kind of intermittent lag spikes. I guess this isn't just for dota or lol anymore. I also went home this morning and tried a game of dota, with no issues. So it is definitely something to do with my computer, and something to do with the campus' internet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happen when you tried to update or reinstall the wireless driver?


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

It's been very strange. The download from the MSI site (which I'm pretty sure was for the next generation of my computer, anyway) would start to install, then get to a command line process that wouldn't end. After force restarting, the driver would come back up and finish the installation and everything would be fine, but the lag was still there. I also tried updating to the latest version on qualcomm's site, which installed fine. But then theirs wouldn't find any wireless networks. I think the last thing I did (I've tried installing a bunch of times) was to do a stripped down install of only the drivers (I found a link on the msi forums). Those didn't work, but when I uninstalled them my internet started working again. I've just left it that way for the moment. Note that I did all of this fiddling AFTER I started having the problem, so I'm pretty sure it hasn't made anything worse. I may try re-installing the MSI one, and then just letting it sit for a while, though I'm not sure what it would accomplish, since it doesn't seemed to have impacted anything...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're going to want the driver for your exact model, not a new generation or from the forums.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

I downloaded the driver for the Killer Wireless 1202 adapter (64 bit) from their website. It doesn't seem to have made any difference. I then installed slimDrivers and updated everything else on my computer. No dice...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So then it installed correctly this time??

Just to try, have you seen if a reinstall of LoL has any effect?


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't tried that, but other games have been having issues. I'll try it, though.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Or rather, I've tried reinstalling Dota, if that makes a difference. Do you still think it's worth reinstalling lol?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, that would be fine, but I would assume the problem remains.

You stated that the network driver installed correctly?


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

It would appear so. Though the killer Network Manager at first wasn't properly tracking data. Now it seems to be alright.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The network seems alright or the game seems alright?

Please remove all settings with the school network and then reconnect to the school network.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well the internet is working fine out of game. Dota still has the lag spikes, though... I tried forgetting and then reconnecting to my network, but no dice


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to have some Networking techs come take a look at this thread to see if they can figure out an issue.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Although other web activities are not a big concern but 'heavy gaming', your school won't tolerate this type of web activity as there are other Students also connected and doing a lot more productive school related stuff. They have to have restriction on the bandwidth specially utilizing heavy web activities.


> I just tried playing Red Orchestra 2, and had the same kind of intermittent lag spikes.


I've attended a few security webinars and one of the biggest issues out there....is at schools, i.e. university, where students are heavily utilizing the bandwidth - i.e. video streaming, gaming, etc... so they would have come up with a great solution on how to prevent students on doing these kind of stuff. I doubt that your school's IT Dept will give you an answer or resolve your connectivity issue. Sorry if you find my insight a little harsh, although it's enlightening. :ermm:


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have to say, Dota, at least from the stats on my task manager, doesn't use all that much bandwidth. That, and I've asked around and other people aren't having these issues. When I contacted our tech support here, they said it was more likely an issue with my computer, and didn't mention anything about throttling bandwidth for gaming. The more I look at my download graph, I noticed that it seemed to fluctuate pretty wildly, even when I'm not playing games. But it never cuts out completely except in-game... I suppose I''ll try bringing my computer in person to tech support at school here, unless you guys have any other ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't make much sense on why it works fine at home and not at school as well as other people not have the issue.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

After a few weeks of working on this issue I've come up with nothing. My friend just bought a new computer with a similar wireless card (qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG). Even though he goes to another school, his still uses Eduroam. He never used to have issues playing any video games at school, but now is complaining of exactly the same problems I've been having. After some searching, he found this article about someone fixing a similar issue by reversing the contacts on their wireless card. 

Even though I don't have same card, does this seem like something I should try? Any other insights?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That certainly seems like a long shot and doesn't relate to you since you have a working connection at home.

I still think its an issue on the school blocking some port for LoL.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Perhaps, except that I'm pretty sure that all of the games that I've tried haven't been running off the same port. In any case, my friend said his idea didn't fix anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some schools will limit how much data you can use per day. Could it be that you're going over the data cap and then when that happens they are limiting your speed? :ermm:


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

I doubt it. I've been gone all day. The first thing I did was try a bot game today to see if it had worked itself out.


----------

